# Pigeons lay eggs on my parents terrace.... PLEASE HELP



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm new here so if this is posted in the wrong board I'm sorry.Last week I discovered a pigeon had laid 2 eggs on my mother and stepfather's terrace. Their nest is pathetic with maybe a few twigs other than that the mother and father take turns sitting on the eggs on the outdoor carpet ( which is now ruined, as is the furniture ..that's another story) We still want to let nature take it's course. Since they are on the floor I want to make a makeshift nest for them. I bought a aluminum pan ( large and planned to put a towel in it, fill it with dirt and use the twigs they have and put that in there too. wearing gloves I will put the eggs in there as well. If you would have told me I would be researching pigeons..I would have laughed- but yet here I am. I need advice!! should I leave well enough alone? or make this nest for them? I (we) have come to care about these birds and want to make sure all goes well. How long after the squabs are born do they stay (till they fly away) We would like to make use of the terrace, but now I only go out there from time to time. So far neither mom or dad have been aggressive. After the squabs are born do the parents become aggressive? Any help ASAP would be appreciated!! Thank you!! [/B][/B]


----------



## samsara (Dec 29, 2015)

Haha we are similar in some ways. A pigeon laid an egg in my home and that is when I started reading more about them etc. You can see pictures and updates on how it grew at this link: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/pigeon-nest-and-egg-help-78514.html

Answers to some of your questions based on my experiences:
- It took the baby at my place 31 days before it left the nest completely. 
- As soon as that bird was gone, they laid another 2 eggs (the squabs are 5 days old now). I read that this is typical and sometimes they may even lay eggs just before the other baby leaves.
- Parents weren't aggressive as long as I didn't get too close to them. Of course if you put a finger near them or try to touch them you can expect to be wing slapped or pecked. They are very protective of their baby from egg till it is fully formed. 
- I too stopped using the area so they could raise the baby in peace without getting scared, but you may want to do what I did which is install a webcam so you can see how the baby grows up without disturbing them. It is really cool and your family will love it!


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you Samsara for your timely response. I made a nice makeshift nest ( I couldn't stand to watch them on the cold floor) and the mom took to it right away! The issue is after the babies fly away, I cannot have the parents lay any more eggs on the terrace. The building is a co-op ( my mother and stepfather rent from the owner) and if anyone sees what is going on they could get in trouble. After the babies fly away, I (we) must take HUMANE measures to make sure it doesn't happen again. Which is sad because this is a wonderful experience for all of us. I am an animal/bird lover and a vegetarian. I also volunteer for a cat rescue. We do frequent the terrace ( especially in the summer). I have been going out there from time to time and the father doesn't seem to mind. The mother flies away sometimes but always comes right back. At night she doesn't mind if I'm out there for a little bit. I stay away from where the nest is and all is good. I'm in Brooklyn, NY by the way.


----------



## samsara (Dec 29, 2015)

Yeah the good thing is they usually don't go beyond the nest area. The baby will squeak a lot when he is older during feeding, but when I first heard it I assumed it was a squirrel since I always thought pigeons did the coo'ing noise so hopefully the owner won't suspect anything 

Below was advice given to me on my thread when I originally did not want them to continue to raise babies (they were making a mess), but I have since changed my mind and they are welcome to keep making babies.



> For a while they will all return to the nest. But soon after they will leave. Then just throw the nest out and clean up the area. Try to block them out if they do try to nest again.


My pigeons are the same as your pigeons in terms of behavior. Dad never flinches when on nest, and mom can fly away but is always nearby and returns in a heartbeat. The more you watch them the more patterns you will figure out like when they switch nest sitting responsibilities etc. I also like animals/birds, but more from a respectful distance. And yayy for more vegetarians!


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

M1973 said:


> Thank you Samsara for your timely response. I made a nice makeshift nest ( I couldn't stand to watch them on the cold floor) and the mom took to it right away! The issue is after the babies fly away, I cannot have the parents lay any more eggs on the terrace. The building is a co-op ( my mother and stepfather rent from the owner) and if anyone sees what is going on they could get in trouble. After the babies fly away, I (we) must take HUMANE measures to make sure it doesn't happen again. Which is sad because this is a wonderful experience for all of us. I am an animal/bird lover and a vegetarian. I also volunteer for a cat rescue. We do frequent the terrace ( especially in the summer). I have been going out there from time to time and the father doesn't seem to mind. The mother flies away sometimes but always comes right back. At night she doesn't mind if I'm out there for a little bit. I stay away from where the nest is and all is good. I'm in Brooklyn, NY by the way.


Yeah, samsara is right. If you don't want them to lay , dismantle the nest as soon as these babies leave and block off the place with netting or something like that so they could not use it further.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

kiddy said:


> Yeah, samsara is right. If you don't want them to lay , dismantle the nest as soon as these babies leave and block off the place with netting or something like that so they could not use it further.


Thank you,
Would I have to net the whole terrace? I'm not sure the co-op would allow that.They are in the back corner in the nest I made them right now. Could there be any other alternatives?


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

No , you just need to block off some of the area they are nesting in.
Can you pls post the pics of set up so we could advise better.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

I figured out how to post pictures.. Mom is in the back on the eggs. Dad is in the front. I have since made them a makeshift nest which they seem to like. I will post that a little later. We use the terrace often in the summer and that corner is where the BBQ goes. 



kiddy said:


> No , you just need to block off some of the area they are nesting in.
> Can you pls post the pics of set up so we could advise better.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Lovely birds, thank you for caring about them.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

*New issue.. Dad is hanging right in front of the door!*

As of the last few nights the father pigeon had taken to hanging out right by the terrace door! The mom is sitting on the eggs in the nest and dad is all the way on the other side. I'm afraid to go out because I don't want him to get spooked and fly in the house! Normally dad sits on the eggs by day while mom goes- then when mom comes back she sits on the eggs and dad goes.. Only now dads not leaving! Could this mean the eggs are getting ready to hatch? It's only been 2 weeks. ( I should mention the father was off the eggs for a while today) I assume to go eat.
Is there anything I can do to move dad closer to where the mother is? Seriously he is just too close to the door and I need access to get out there!! Help please!!






samsara said:


> Yeah the good thing is they usually don't go beyond the nest area. The baby will squeak a lot when he is older during feeding, but when I first heard it I assumed it was a squirrel since I always thought pigeons did the coo'ing noise so hopefully the owner won't suspect anything
> 
> Below was advice given to me on my thread when I originally did not want them to continue to raise babies (they were making a mess), but I have since changed my mind and they are welcome to keep making babies.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Really nothing you can do to move him. They like to roost at night not in the nest, but somewhere they can see the nest. He has always been there at night somewhere, maybe you just didn't notice him? Is there a reason why you need to go out there?

Just to mention that sometimes they will start a new nest when the babies are only half grown. If this happens, then blocking off the area isn't going to help anyway, because the 1st babies won't be ready to leave. Putting fake eggs in any new nest they start would stop them from hatching new babies, and when these are grown up, you could take apart the nest and shoo them away from the patio when they try to return. They will find another place to nest. After eggs are laid, you switch them out for fake eggs that aren't going to hatch.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Jay, 
Thank you for responding.

As far as why my mother and her husband ( and I need access) to the terrace? That is their terrace!! they enjoy being out there and have not been able to go out there since! They feel very uncomfortable going out there now. I however am a bit more brave and go out there as I please. They have decided to allow the pigeons to stay, have their babies and let nature take its course. I made a nice nest for them ( which I was so glad they took to immediately) I couldn't stand to see them on the floor with a few twigs.
This all started 2 weeks ago and I have noticed their schedule. Dad sits from midday to early evening - then mom takes over. I have been out there at night and never saw the father. Only once I caught them both hanging out together (mom on the nest dad right next to it.) There are not many places to hide since we had to throw away the furniture that was out there. The only place he could have been was under the air conditioner ( which had a low hanging cover on it) I have since put something under the ac so he could not have access. I figured he would go by the nest, by the mom. Once the mom sits on the nest she doesn't move. Last night dad started staying right by the door. I didn't see him because he is black and it was dark ( I almost had a stroke because I didn't know he was there)when I realized, I was out there and the last thing I need is for this guy to fly into my mother and her husband's apartment!! I have also noticed this is the second day they have both left the eggs for a few hrs at a time ( they always come back) their schedule is changing. That is why I was wondering if before the eggs hatch do things change with them? We found the eggs 2 weeks ago but don't know exactly how long they were there before we discovered them ( they were behind a chair that was against the wall) Dad can't stay right by the door like that and since that behavior only started 2 days ago, I wanted to know if there was anything I can do to discourage him from staying there.
Once the eggs do hatch- I know they can lay new ones ( you mentioned putting fake eggs there) where can I get fake eggs? are their specific fake eggs made for this purpose? ( I know that sounds silly, but as much as I have been researching this) I am still 100% a novice. Any and all help is appreciated. Thank you.




Jay3 said:


> Really nothing you can do to move him. They like to roost at night not in the nest, but somewhere they can see the nest. He has always been there at night somewhere, maybe you just didn't notice him? Is there a reason why you need to go out there?
> 
> Just to mention that sometimes they will start a new nest when the babies are only half grown. If this happens, then blocking off the area isn't going to help anyway, because the 1st babies won't be ready to leave. Putting fake eggs in any new nest they start would stop them from hatching new babies, and when these are grown up, you could take apart the nest and shoo them away from the patio when they try to return. They will find another place to nest. After eggs are laid, you switch them out for fake eggs that aren't going to hatch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I do understand your problem, but most who allow them to stay and hatch the babies will opt to not use the balcony for the time that the birds are raising their babies. If they do want to use the balcony, then they chase the birds off to nest else where. You may not be able to have it both ways, letting them nest and yet you using the balcony. If they get nervous with people coming out, they may abandon the babies and take off. Then you will have babies starving without parents, and that could happen.
That being said, if you prefer for the male to roost further away from the door, then putting up something a little further from the door and maybe a bit closer to the nest that would appeal to him as a night perch. Pigeons prefer to roost high up, rather than on the ground. So putting up something for him to perch on that is raised higher than the nest may appeal to him. A small table or shelf maybe. A flat surface, as that is what they like. The furniture you threw out may have been what he was roosting on before. If you change things too much, they will get nervous. I know you are being kind in letting them stay, but if that be the case, you may not be able to share the balcony. That can be tricky. 
As far as the fake eggs, you can buy those from pigeon supply places on line. Some have even made them. If you want to PM me your address, I can send you 2.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Jay,
You want to hear something odd? mom and dad don't mind me being out there. They don't even flinch. I don't bother them and they don't bother me. (it's my mom and her husband that are uncomfortable)It's not my apartment so I feel a bit guilty that they can't make use of their terrace but for now it is what it is. The only thing we changed was getting rid of the furniture and that was the day after we discovered them 2 weeks ago.
The only thing is dad by the door..and he is eliminating all over right in front. ( which is of course to be expected) I cleaned yesterday during the day (while they were both gone) but he did it again today..I know there is nothing I can do. You have to understand none of us were prepared for this!! but again it is what it is, and for the most part it is enjoyable watching over them. The night perch is a good idea! I just have to figure out what to use. Thank you for the offer of the fake eggs. I will let you know. I appreciate your help! 






Jay3 said:


> I do understand your problem, but most who allow them to stay and hatch the babies will opt to not use the balcony for the time that the birds are raising their babies. If they do want to use the balcony, then they chase the birds off to nest else where. You may not be able to have it both ways, letting them nest and yet you using the balcony. If they get nervous with people coming out, they may abandon the babies and take off. Then you will have babies starving without parents, and that could happen.
> That being said, if you prefer for the male to roost further away from the door, then putting up something a little further from the door and maybe a bit closer to the nest that would appeal to him as a night perch. Pigeons prefer to roost high up, rather than on the ground. So putting up something for him to perch on that is raised higher than the nest may appeal to him. A small table or shelf maybe. A flat surface, as that is what they like. The furniture you threw out may have been what he was roosting on before. If you change things too much, they will get nervous. I know you are being kind in letting them stay, but if that be the case, you may not be able to share the balcony. That can be tricky.
> As far as the fake eggs, you can buy those from pigeon supply places on line. Some have even made them. If you want to PM me your address, I can send you 2.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

It really isn't good that they are leaving the eggs and going off together. How long are they gone? If the eggs get cold, they could not hatch.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Oh no. Lately they go off together for a while but they always come back- matter of fact when I got there tonight mom was sitting on the nest and dad was right by the door and he made a huge mess tonight! yuck (but i'll clean it)
Here is my next question..how do you know if the eggs are good? today makes 14 days ( but I don't know how long the eggs were there before I found them) I assume not that long. If they don't hatch in 20 days ...how long do I keep them there before assuming the worst? and what do I do after that? Im praying all will be ok. It would break my heart if they are sitting on eggs that are not going to hatch.



Jay3 said:


> It really isn't good that they are leaving the eggs and going off together. How long are they gone? If the eggs get cold, they could not hatch.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Odd that they go off together. They may be young and learning. Eggs normally hatch in about 18 days. Usually they will abandon the eggs if they haven't hatched, so when they do that you can get rid of them. Some stay with it a bit longer.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thanks Jay! You're advice has been great! I hope you don't mind my many questions!! How long have you been doing this? I'm off to clean up out there again soon. Mom is clean, but Dads mess is insane! But it's all good I guess. Where do your birds nest? 




Jay3 said:


> Odd that they go off together. They may be young and learning. Eggs normally hatch in about 18 days. Usually they will abandon the eggs if they haven't hatched, so when they do that you can get rid of them. Some stay with it a bit longer.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Have a loft for our birds. You can see pictures on my page.












If you can put newspaper or something under where he perches, held down by a couple of bricks so they don't blow in the wind, you can then just pick them up and put down new.
Are they leaving because you are there cleaning, or do they leave when you are not there?


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

No, I would never bother them to clean. If they are already not there I'll do it. I did it once when Mom was there and she doesn't mind at all. I don't go near her. I have started to put down rubber mats which he uses.. But if dad can find a spot off the mat which he has been.. He will LOL! Your pics are awesome!! 



Jay3 said:


> Have a loft for our birds. You can see pictures on my page.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

*We have our first Squab!! What a cutie!!*

The first egg hatched!!! It was amazing!! The baby is moving around and the mom is now sitting on it keeping it warm. I assume the second egg should hatch tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I would put a lot of straw near them so maybe they will make more of a decent nest. I hate seeing the poor little thing laying in the dirt like that. In a few days, you can probably put a bunch of straw under them, and maybe it won't bother the parents. Why is she not on the baby?


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

She is on the baby. She went off for a few seconds . There are twigs in there. I can get more.. But I don't want to disturb them. 
I will see in a few days if I can get close enough to do so. Otherwise I'm going to leave it alone. 
What if I put it I front of the nest will they pick it up and put it in?
I don't want to take a chance and scare the parents so they don't come back.
I was told to use dirt by a wildlife expert and use the twigs they used to put on top and that's what I did. 



Jay3 said:


> I would put a lot of straw near them so maybe they will make more of a decent nest. I hate seeing the poor little thing laying in the dirt like that. In a few days, you can probably put a bunch of straw under them, and maybe it won't bother the parents. Why is she not on the baby?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some expert. If you put some straw near the nest, they may take some to add to it.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Again that's why I'm here. I know nothing. I do know I want these squabs to thrive, grow and after they fly away.. Say it was a pleasant experience. As far as doing anything near the nest I don't think I will be able to do anything as I don't want to scare the mom away from the babies. How long after the babies do they lay more eggs? And how am I supposed to make the switch if they are always there. How long before the babies start walking around outside the nest? I have to cover the bottom of the front of the terrace bars. There is a space under there across and I don't want any accidents.



Jay3 said:


> Some expert. If you put some straw near the nest, they may take some to add to it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They may start a new nest when the babies are a couple of weeks old, or they may wait till they're almost ready to leave. They are all different. Many times they will go off and make a new nest else where, and just come back to feed the babies. Hard to know.

Can you add straw when they go off for a while in the morning? Or at least put it near the nest at that time?


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you. Will do. 





Jay3 said:


> They may start a new nest when the babies are a couple of weeks old, or they may wait till they're almost ready to leave. They are all different. Many times they will go off and make a new nest else where, and just come back to feed the babies. Hard to know.
> 
> Can you add straw when they go off for a while in the morning? Or at least put it near the nest at that time?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Thank you!! Will do. I'm wondering if the second egg will hatch today!



Jay3 said:


> Good luck. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## TomNY (Nov 3, 2013)

Candle the eggs.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Why would you candle the eggs? It will hatch or not. These are feral birds and don't need that much interfering.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

So did the egg ever hatch?


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Yes! I wrote you two private messages. The first egg hatched and the squab was very lively, moving around. Unfotunatly it only survived one day. The second egg hatched a few days later. This squab was bigger, more lively and it's been a week and so far so good! It's beautiful. For some odd reason the father took off after the first one was born. I have not seen him since. The mother has been doing a great job. 



Jay3 said:


> So did the egg ever hatch?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If the father left, it is likely that something happened to him, like maybe a hawk or something. They rarely just leave like that when they have babies. You're right. I just mixed up the thread. Sorry. Been kinda hectic here lately. He needs more straw or something other than just that dirt. I'm glad things are still good. He is being fed well. Full crop!


----------



## M1973 (Mar 25, 2016)

Hi Jay, I'm hoping that's not the case with the father. I have to get twigs. By the time I get there the mother is usually sitting on the nest. I wouldn't be able to put it in. I'll try though! There are twigs in there.. That the mother and father originally used. The baby is being fed well! I got a call yesterday my mother and her husband watched mom feeding the baby ( from the window) the next thing is to put netting across the bottom of the bars in front on the bottom. There is a space under the bars and I wouldn't want Jr. taking a tumble when he/she is mobile. When does the baby start walking around out of the nest? When do they fledge? 




Jay3 said:


> If the father left, it is likely that something happened to him, like maybe a hawk or something. They rarely just leave like that when they have babies. You're right. I just mixed up the thread. Sorry. Been kinda hectic here lately. He needs more straw or something other than just that dirt. I'm glad things are still good. He is being fed well. Full crop!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

In a couple of weeks they are teetering around and could come or fall out of the nest. 
He will be practicing flying at around 4 or 5 weeks.


----------

